
Top 3 Investment Books to Navigate 2012 - yoseph
http://www.vuru.co/blog/2012/01/10/top-3-investment-books-to-navigate-2012/
======
nekojima
None of these books will help for the major issues or challenges confronting
investors in 2012. Any one of the half-dozen plus major issues would or could
in any other normal year result in a major financial crisis and/or recession.

The books that could help would include tips such as significant
diversification of risk, having more in short-term cashable assets (excluding
Euro debt), cash in more than one currency (and probably not much in euros),
reducing debt & credit card levels, bank balances in more than one bank &
preferably more than one country too and be ready to sell equity, or even buy
or re-buy, on any given market day.

This is just a short list, more could be added to it, but many of these tips
are what most investors likely need if they want to survive 2012 with an
investment gain.

------
RockyMcNuts
the Phil Fisher book is classic, Buffett's investing style owes as much to him
as to Ben Graham. Not sure if this list is very 2012 specific though.

What's a little unusual about 2012 is that potential market outcomes look
bimodal, Europe is going through some issues and big changes, either it will
result in another financial crisis and recession, or not.

FWIW here's my Listmania list of classic investment books
<http://www.amazon.com/lm/3MJG8KO3PF7IW>

A discussion of 2012 from Bill Gross, who is sort of the Peter Lynch or Warren
Buffett of bonds (had a crappy 2011 though)

[http://www.pimco.com/EN/Insights/Pages/Towards-the-
Paranorma...](http://www.pimco.com/EN/Insights/Pages/Towards-the-Paranormal-
Jan-2012.aspx)

------
jpdoctor
I think the article completely misses the boat.

The first question is: What happens when Greece defaults?

The next question is: What happens when the next PIIG goes?

These are monetary issues, not traditional value-investing issues.

------
zabeth24
Thanks for gathering these together. "F Wall Street" looks like a great book.

